# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  سجل حضورك بتسبيح جبرائيل عليه السلام

## جررريح الررروح

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
من قاله كل يوم مرة لم يمت حتى يرى مقعده في الجنة 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## همسات وله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
من قاله كل يوم مرة لم يمت حتى يرى مقعده في الجنة 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

*يسلمو في ميـــــــــزان أعماالك ان شاء الله* 

*تحياتي* 

*كرزهـ*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## همسة ألم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## نور الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

**
*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

**
*

----------


## حوت البحرين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## ام ذوالفقار

سبحان الدائم الفائم سبحات القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الاعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## وردة المستقبل

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## لجين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد  

سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## شوق الربيع

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

*

----------


## خادمة المهدي

سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## لحن الخلود

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## جررريح الررروح

سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## لجين

سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى ..*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## khozam

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى* 

 
جزاك الله خير الجزاء خيي جريح

تحيايي

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## ام البنين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى_

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

يسلمو على الطرح

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

سبحان الله سبحان الله سبحان الله

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله ر

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## حــــايــرة

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## ملاك الررروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى* *سبحانه** وتعالى*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد**سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى* *سبحانه** وتعالى*

----------


## khozam

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى* 

جزاك الله خير الجزاء خيي جريح

تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى* *سبحانه** وتعالى*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## fatemah

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى .*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى* *سبحانه** وتعالى*

----------


## ملاك الررروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
من قاله كل يوم مرة لم يمت حتى يرى مقعده في الجنة 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## لحن الخلود

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى* *سبحانه** وتعالى*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد** 
سبحان الدائم القائم* 
*سبحان القائم الدائم* 
*سبحان الله وبحمده* 
*سبحان الله الملك القدوس*
* سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح*
* سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## حوت البحرين

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى* *سبحانه** وتعالى*

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى* *سبحانه** وتعالى*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى* *سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى *سبحانه**وتعالى*

----------


## جررريح الررروح

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## حوت البحرين

_اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى_

----------


## Malamh Cute

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى* *سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## بنت العقيله

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة وروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## إبتسام السهم

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى* *سبحانه** وتعالى*

----------


## أسير الحرمان

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة وروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## اطياف

سبحان الله ملئ الميزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااان
ومنتهى الرضا
وزنة العرش
سبحانه جل عظمته 
سبحااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانه
جلت عظمته 
مشكورة اخيتي

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
* سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم*
* سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس*
* سبحان الله رب الملائكة وروح*
* سبحان العلي الأعلى* 
*سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## إبتسام السهم

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

 سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة وروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة وروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## جنة الحسين

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة وروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد واللعنة الدائمة على اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## مها 2008

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## عازفه الامل

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## مها 2008

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى* *سبحانه** وتعالى*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة وروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## khozam

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى* 


جزاك الله خير الجزاء خيي جريح

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد**سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## كـــ1دي

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## ملاك الررروح

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى* 
يعطيك العافية
تحياتي

----------


## دمعة على السطور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى 

*..جزاك الله خير الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة..*
*..يعطيك العافيه أخي الكريم..*
*..ودمت في حفظ الرحمن..
*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى* 


جزاك الله خير الجزاء خيي جريح

تحياتي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*

*سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى* 

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء خيي جريح*

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## بحة عشق

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

*سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## أناشيد المطر

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى

----------


## شوق المحبة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

 
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 

*سبحان الدائم القائم* 
*سبحان القائم الدائم* 
*سبحان الله وبحمده* 
*سبحان الله الملك القدوس*
* سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح* 
*سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## Sweet Magic

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد**سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## كبرياء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
سبحان الدائم القائم سبحان القائم الدائم سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله الملك القدوس سبحان الله رب الملائكة والروح سبحان العلي الأعلى سبحانه وتعالى*

----------

